# spy wear



## B-MAN (Apr 21, 2002)

What the deal with "Spy Wear"!!!!


----------



## redbird_305 (Apr 21, 2002)

I know if you go to http://www.lsfileserv.com/ You can get that krap off your computer. You dont want spyware, like DDP said with a RARP "its not a good thing its bad thing"


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

It's True, It's True!


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

*Idea.*

goto downloads.com and download a program called Ad-aware it is freeware and it is great at both detecting and removing all kinds of spyware. I used it on my system to find some 20 or so programs in my system, and since then the firewall log of blocked outbound internet connections has droped to near zero, great software and nothing beats free.


----------

